# كيفيه انتشال السفن



## نهاد العسلى (15 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا عضو جديد وهذى اول مشاركه لى
وانا مهتم بأنتشال السفن الغارقه على سطح البحر
وتقطيعها الى اجزاء صغيرة واخراجها من البحر
ارجو ان لا تبخلو علي بأي معلومه مفيدة في هذا المجال​


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 يوليو 2010)

رفع السفن الغارقة(إنقاذها)​ 


إن رفع السفن الغارقة(إنقاذها) والقوارب عبارة عن أحدالمجالات الغارقة فـي القدم للنشاط الإنساني في البحر.منذ ذلك الزمن ومع ظهورالملاحة البــحرية طمح الناس إلى إعادة المقدرات المسلوبة منهم مـــن قبل البحر- أيالبواخر الغارقة والسفن والحمولات الموجودة عليها. لهذا الهدف تم إعــداد واستخدامطرق مختلفة لرفع السفن الغارقة وتجهيزات الغوص والتيتم التعرف عليها من مصادر تعود إلي القرنين الأول والثانيقبل الميلاد.
كان من المتوقع أنه مع تطور إنشاء السفن, والتجهيزاتالمستخدمة في الملاحة البحرية,أن هلاك السفن والبواخر سوف يتناقص,إلا أن ذلك لميحصل بغــض النظر عن حداثة تصاميم السفن والبواخر وطرق الملاحة (قيادة السفن )،مـعدلالحوادث وهلاك السفن لم يتناقص,و خاصة في الوقت الحاضر,وبغض النظر عن التحسينالملموس للتأمين التصميمي للحيوية وتطور وسائل حـــماية السفن والبواخر الحديثة, فإنفقدان الأسطول العالمي يتزايد من عام لعام. فخلال الفترة من عام1958حتى عام1974 , ازدادعدد السفن المحطمة أكثر من الضعفين , أما حمولتها الطنية فقد ازدادت أربعة أضعافتقريبا . مؤخرا يفقد من الأسطول التجاري العالمي كل عام بنتيجة الكوارث والحوادثالبحرية حوالي(200) سفينةذات سعة إجمالية (рег(500وبحمولة طنية عامة أكثر من ((1000000регالذي يشكل تقريبا (10%) منالزيادة السنوية للأسطول العالمي . إن دراسة ظروف الكوارث البحرية خلالأل( (25سنة الأخيرة على أكثر من ((1500سفينةغارقة من أنواع مختلفة تشير إلى الأسباب التالية لغرقالسفن:
- الحرائق والانفجارات - 22,2 %
- الرسو في المياه الضحلة - 29,2 %
- فقدان الإستقرارية – 23 %
- الشروط الجوية - 14 %
- الاصطدام – 11,6 %
لا يتم فقط غرق سفن الأسطول التجاري, وإنما أيضا السفن فوق المائية والغواصات من الأسطول الحربي - ا لبحري , وهكذا فيالسنوا ت الأخيرة حدثت بعض الحوادث الخطيرة مع الغواصات الذرية و كذلك التي تعملعلى الديزل, والتي غرق الجزء الأكبر منها مع كامل طاقمه.
بناء على ما تم عرضه آنفا من الواضحدقة وحيوية مسائل إنقاذ السفن في الشروط الحديثة. لأي هدف يتم إنقاذ (انتشال) السفن والبواخرالغارقة؟
يعتبر إنقاذ طاقم السفن التي تحطمت في الكوارث واحدا من أهمالأهداف.وغالبا ما يتم اتباع ذلك عند انتشال الغواصات الغارقة.علاوة على ذلك يمكنأن تكون أهداف انتشال السفن ما يلي:
- تحيد أسبابالغرق.
- إعادة تأهيلالسفينة بشكل عام أو لبعض أجزائها المستقلة ( الآليات,التسليح, وأخرى).
- إنقاذالحمولة.
- التجهيزاتوالمستندات المهمة.
- تنظيف الممر الملاحي.
- الاستفادة من معدن السفينة الغارقةكخامات ثانوية في الصناعة.
- من الممكن أن يتم الانتشال لأهداف أخرى, كمثال ,الحصول على إثباتيمكن أن يكشف عن إهمال مفتعل (إجرامي) أو ضرر مقصود للسفينة المبحرة أو زيادة فيالحمولة أو خطأ في القيادة.
في الوقت الحاضر وبقصد تقوية التجارة العالمية من قبل الدول و معتطور الملاحة تم العمل لإنشاء موانئ جديدة وطرق ملاحية في الخلجان والرؤوسوالقنوات. مما استدعى ضرورة تنظيف المساحات المائية من المتحركات المائية الغارقة) السفن والبواخر) والمصنوعات غير المتحركة ( منشآت رسو السفن, المنشآتالهيدروليكية). لذلك فإن مسائل انتشال السفن حيوية في الوقت الراهنأيضا.
إذاتعتبر الأعمال المنفذة لانتشال السفن في الوقت الحاضر موضوعا حيويا من أجل جميعأساطيل العالم, . هذا و يتعلق نجاح تنفيذها مباشرة بما يلي :
- مجموعة الطرقالمختارة للتنفيذ بشكل مبرهن .
- صحة جميع الحساباتالمرافقة.
بالاستناد إلى ما قيل آنفا فإن الطرق التي تم إيرادها في هذا العمللانتشال السفن تكتسب أهمية إضافية.
يعتبر هدف هذا العمل ( الدراسة إعداد مجموعة طرق انتشال البواخر والسفن الغارقة في مياه قليلة العمق باستخداموسائل حديثة.
خلال هذه الدراسة تم حل المسائل التالية:
-1 تم تحليل الطرق الموجودة في الوقتالحاضر في التطبيق العملي البحري لانتشال السفن والبواخر الغارقة وتم إعداد تصنيفهذه الطرق, وتقييم آفاق إدخال هذه الطرق في الحياة العملية لانتشال السفن .
-2تم إعداد مجموعة الطرق لإجراءالحسابات الضرورية في انتشال السفن (حسابات الرسو , التوازن ومتانة السفينة الغارقةفي المراحل المختلفة للطفو
-3 بالاستناد إلىمجموعة الطرق هذه تم تشكيل برامج حسابية تسمح بإنجاز الحسابات المشار إليها بسرعةوعند حجم صغير للمعطيات الأولية مع الدقة المطلوبة من أجل الأهداف العملية .
-4وكمثال حسابي تم تشكيل مشروع تخطيطي ( كر وكي ) لانتشال سفينة غارقة مع تنفيذ الحسابات الضرورية له كما تم الإشارة إليهسابقا .تم تنفيذ الحسابات من أجل السفينة«СКР – корвет».تم تخصيص قسم في هذا العمل من أجل المسائل المشار إليهاآنفا. تم إيراد البرامج الحسابية في ملاحق هذا العمل .
نتائج هذا العمل (بشكل خاص البرامجالحسابية المشار إليها ) من الممكن أن تكون مفيدة عند تنفيذ العمل المخصص لانتشالالسفن والبواخر الغارقة, وتنظيف منطقة المياه التي تمت فيها الكارثة و الممراتالبحرية والقنوات المائية من أ جل إعادة تأهيل طرق الملاحة البحرية وتنفيذ أعمالأخرى في قاع البحار والأنهار والبحيرات (تمديد الأنابيب والكابلات وغيرها
1-الفصل الأول :طرق انتشال السفن والبواخرالغارقة.
1-1الإجراءات الأولية لانتشال السفن.
1-1-1البحث عن السفن الغارقة.
يعتبر البحث عن السفن الغارقةالمرحلة الأولية والأكثر أهمية في جميع الأعمال المعقدة لانتشال السفن. عند البحثعن السفينة الغارقة يتم تنفيذ الإجراءات التالية :
· الحصولعلى المعطيات الوثائقية عن السفينة ومن ثم تحليلها للوقوف على أسباب غرق السفينةومكان الغرق .
· القيام بالغوص من أجل البحث عن السفينةالغارقة .
· الحصول على معلومات عن السفينة وعن ظروف غرقها من المصادرالسماعية .
هذه المعلومات ضرورية من أجل تصميم و تخطيط و إجراء الأعمال التاليةلانتشال السفينة الغارقة .
1-1-1-1- الحصول على المعطيات الوثائقية:
من أجل التصميم الجيد لانتشال السفينة الغارقة من الضروري أن يكون لدينا معطيات كاملة عنها وعلى وجه الخصوص :
1 -الأبعاد الرئيسية للسفينة :
-2 جدولالتحميل ( من أجل تعيين كتلة السفينة ووضعية مركز الثقل ).
-3 الرسم الهندسي النظري والحساباتالموافقة له ( من أجل تعيين عناصر التحميل الحجمي للسفينة وقطاعاتها وأيضا أطوالحبال انتشال السفينة
-4 الرسم الهندسي للتوضع العام لتجهيزات السفينة (من أجل الاسترشادالعام على السفينة وتوضع تجهيزات إنتشال السفن
-5 الرسوم الهندسية التصميمية من أجلاختبار المتانة وتعيين كتلة التصاميم المستقلة .
6- الرسوم الهندسية والمواد الأخرىللتسليح, والآليات والتجهيزات .
-7 المخططات والمواد المنتهية مدتهاوفقا لأنظمة السفن ( من أجل مسألة استخدامها عند تجفيف القطاعات )
8- - معلومات عن الحمولات المنقولة .
9 -معلومات عن وضعية السفينة قبلالكارثة .
إنالحصول على مثل هذه المعلومات عن السفينة الغارقة ممكنا في مفارز خدمة إنقاذالسفينة الغارقة وأيضا ممكنا من السجل الذاتي للسفينة ومن مواد تصميم السفينة , ومنشهادات منظمات التصنيف ( السجل ,المراقب على ظهر السفينة وغيرها ) ,مخططات الحمولة , من الخرائط ومن وثائق أخرى .
بالإضافة إلى المعلومات عن السفينةالغارقة نفسها . من الضروري أن نملك حسب الإمكانيات كمية كبيرة من المعلومات عنالسفينة الغارقة. تعتبر الوثيقة الأساسية المميزة لظروف غرق السفينة هي تقريرالمعلومات المقدم إلى قائد السفينة عن الحادثة حيث تتم الإشارة في هذه المعلومات عنالإجراءات المتخذة من أجل إنقاذ السفينة وطاقمها و إصلاح الأضرار . وبشكل عام يشتملالتقرير الذي يصل إلى قائد السفينة على ما يلي:
· الصحفالملاحية والدورية والمختصة بالآليات.
· الصحف الدورية لمراكزالمراقبة مع الملاحظات المسجلة .
وذلك خلال الأيام الأخيرة متضمنالحظة الكارثة .
يقدم لقائد السفينة أيضا خارطة ذات ملحق ملاحي لبرنامج (منهاج
السفينة خلال يوم كامل قبل الكارثة وفي لحظة حدوثها , خارطة المناورة , و أيضاتقرير (راديو )الملاح ,الضابط المناوب وشخصيات أخرى ( حسب وجهة نظره ) المتلبسينبالكارثة أو المراقبين للأحداث السالفة للحادث .إذا كانت الوثائق المشار إليها , الصحف غير موجودة أي لم يتم إنقاذها من قبل طاقم السفينة الغارقة ,فإنه من الضرورياتخاذ جميع الإجراءات الممكنة من أجل البحث عنها عند البحث عن طريق الغوص .
يجب أنيكون لدينا معلومات كاملة بشكل كاف عن مكان غرق السفينة .ينتمي لمثل هذه المعلومات
· وصف مكان غرق السفينة مع الدلالة إلى العمق وطبيعة التربةوخصائص أخرى .
· مواصفات منطقة الغرق مع الدلالة إلى خصائصملامح الشاطئ , وجود موانئ ,أمكنة ضحلة ,شعاب مرجانية ذات بنى مختلفة , قواعد إصلاح ...... و ما شابه .
· ملخص الأرصاد الجوية للمنطقة , والذي يجب أنيعكس خصائص أنظمة الرياح والأمواج والثلوج والحرارة, خصائص التيارات إن وجدت ,ارتفاع المد والجزر ,شفافية المياه ,...... وغيرها .
إذا كانت منطقة غرق السفينة تملكخصائص أخرى و التي من الممكن أن تظهر عند تنفيذ الأعمال ,فإنه يجب أن تكون متضمنةفي مواد البحث . من الممكن إيجاد المعلومات التي تم تعدادها في كراسات الإرشاداتالملاحية والخرائط وفي ملخصات الأرصاد الجوية.
إذا كانت أعمال الانتشال تخطط لفترةطويلة فإنه ينصح أن نملك خصائص المنطقة الجوية لسنوات عدة من الملاحظة . المعلوماتالتي حصلنا عليها يتم تدقيقها و استكمالها عند البحث عن السفينة الغارقةبالغوص.​ 
2.-1-1-1-البحث عن السفينة الغارقة بالغوص :
أنتدقيق و استكمال المعطيات عن السفينة الغارقة ،وضعها ،منطقة الغرق ،يساعد على البحثعن مكان الكارثة بالغوص . عند غياب المعلومات الوثائقية يعتبر هذا البحث المصدرالأساسي للمعلومات عن السفينة الغارقة . يتم إجراء البحث بالغوص لعدة مرات .​ 

- الأولمباشرة بعد اكتشاف السفينة الغارقة عند البحث عنها .
- الثاني مباشرة قبل بداية أعمالالانتشال .
معطيات البحث الأول تستخدم عند تصميم مشروع الانتشال . إلا إذا مضىوقت طويل بين البحث الأول بالغوص وتشكيل مشروع الانتشال عندئذ يتم إجراء بحث إضافي . في هذه الحالة تعداد المسائل الخاضعة للتدقيق يتم تحديده من قبل القائد ( المشرف) على أعمال التصميم . عند البحث بالغوص يتم قياس الميلان العرضي والطولي للسفينةالغارقة ، ويتم تحديد مكان عطب الجسم ،قياساته ، وضعية الفتحات ( الكوى) ، وجودووضعية الحمل ، وجود وكمية التربة في القطاعات وعند الضرورة يتم تحديد الأبعادالرئيسية ومعطيات أخرى.هذا و يتم تنفيذ البحث بالغوص لعدةمرات:
· المرحلة الأولى: تعيين وضعية (مكان ) السفينة الغارقة فيالتربة .
ينتمي إلى البارامترات المميزة لوضعية السفينة على التربة : الميلانالعرضي ، الميلان الطولي ، انغماس السفينة في التربة وأيضا عمق الغاطس ، وسطحالسفينة والعناصر الأخرى لتصميم السفينة. يتم تعيين الميلان الطولي والعرضي للسفينةالغارقة بعدة طرق .
الطريق الأبسط بالقياس المباشر لوضعية السفينة بواسطة الغوص لقياسزاوية الميلان العرضي . عند قياس الميلان العرضي يضع الغواص الجهاز في مستوي المقطعالعرضي للسفينة،أما عند قياس الميلان الطولي فيضعه في المستوي الطولي. من أجلالتعيين الأكثر دقة للميلان العرضي والميلان الطولي من الضروري قياس كل هذهالبارامترات وإجراء القياس في مكانين أو ثلاثة أمكنة على طول السفينة وكقيمة حقيقيةيجب اتخاذ القيمة المتوسطة للقيم. من الممكن تعيين الميلان العرضي والميلان الطوليللسفينة الغارقة بمعطيات أعماق جوانب السفينةوالغواطس و باستخدام المعطيات عنأبعاد السفينة كما يبين الشكل​ 
من أجل تعيين الميلان العرضي بهذهالطريقة يتم قياس عمق مقطع السفينة اعتبارا من السطح على كلا جانبي السفينة . بمعرفة عرض السفينة في هذا المقطع يتم إنشاء مثلث قائم الزاوية ، والذي يمثل وترهعرض السفينة
. من أجل تعيين الميلان الطولي يتم قياس عمق سطح السفينة في مقدمتهاوفي مؤخرتها في المستوي القطري . بمعرفة طول السفينة وأبعاد العناصر التصميميةالأخرى ،يتم إنشاء مثلث قائم الزاوية ، والذي منه يتم إيجاد زاوية الميلان الطوليللسفينة​ 
يتم تعيين انغماس السفينة في التربةبطريقة القياس في مقاطع السفينة المختلفة وكذلك الأعمال المشار إليها بواسطة قائدالسفينة ،يتم قياس الأعماق من السطح وعلى الجوانب حتى التربة . عندما يكون ارتفاعالجانب معلوما في ذلك المقطع فإنه يتم تحديد عمق السفينة ( إنغراس السفينة ) فيالتربة :​ 
حيثh- عمق إنغراسالسطح،h – العمق حتى التربة،h – ارتفاعالجانب.
النقاط المميزة لإنغراس السفينة فيالتربة في مقاطع مختلفة يتم تحميلها على رسم تخطيطي جانبي لشكل السفينة ويتم الوصلبينهما . المنحني الذي تم الحصول عليه يحدد تضاريس التربة على طول الجانب وعمقانغماس السفينة في التربة على طول السفينة . مثل هذه الطريقة في تعيين انغماسالسفينة في التربة تفترض وجود معطيات عن ارتفاع جانب السفينة . عند غياب مثل هذهالمعلومات عن ارتفاع جانب السفينة يتم إيجادها بطريقة قياس المسافة من السطح حتىالقاع الثاني . ارتفاع القاع الثاني في هذه الحالة يتم أخذه من الطراز الأولي .
· المرحلة الثانية- تحديد أبعاد السفينة الغارقة :
عندغياب المعطيات عن السفينة ،يتم تحديد هذه المعلومات عند البحث بالغوص و عند ذلك يتمتعيين:
· النوع ،النوع الجزئي وتسمية السفينة .
· طول السفينة وفقا للسطح العلوي .
· عرضالسفينة في المقطع العرضي الأقصى ( وفقا للسطح العلوي) .
· ارتفاعالجانب عند المقطع العرضي الأقصى .
· ارتفاع ،طول وتوضع الطوابقالعلوية .
· عدد وتوضع الحواجز الإنشائية الطولية والعرضية .
· نوع وعدد وتوضع الآليات الرئيسية .
· أبعاد عنابر الشحن ،توضعها و أبعاد المناور ( الفتحاتالسقفية ).
الأبعاد الخطية الرئيسية للسفينة الغارقة يتم قياسها من قبل الغواصبواسطة شريط القياس الذي يثبت في النقطة الابتدائية ، ويتم تمديده حتى النقطةالنهائية وهناك يتم تثبيته . وبنفس الوقت ووفقا لطول شريط القياس وعند الضرورة يتموضع علامات تشير إلى أغراض ما على السفينة. و لتحميل العلامة على شريط القياس يخبرالغواص بالتلفون مثلا " العلامة الأولى -نهاية نصف الخزان " ،"العلامة الثانية – الصارية الأمامية " وما شابه ذلك . يتم رفع شريط القياس مع العلامات النهائيةوالوسطى إلى السطح ويؤخذ عنه المقاسات الضرورية .
· المرحلة الثالثة: تعيين حالة السفينة و أعطالها :
1- يتم تعيين مايلي بالنظر الخارجي :
· وجود المرساة في فتحات الجنازير .
· درجة تغطية الجسم (سماكة الطبقة .
· وجود الفتحات ( الكوى ) ،عددها ،توضعها ووضعيتها ( مفتوحة،مكسرة .
· وجود المواد خارج متن السفينة .
· وضعيةريشة القيادة ووضعها .
· وجود ووضعية الرفاصات و أكتاف التعليقوالمحاور.
· وضعية الطوابق العلوية ، الغرف على متن السفينة ، السطح،...الخ .
· عطب الهيكل ( الخروق ، الانبعاجات ،الشقوق ،الثنايا .
عند ذلكيتم تحديد وضعية الخروق على طول و ارتفاع متن السفينة أو على عرض السطح .إن شكلوقياس الخروق يتم إيجادها بقياس المسافة منها حتى نقاط مرجعية معينة أو علامات علىشرائط القياس .
-2 بالفحص الداخلي يتم تحديد ما يلي :
· وضعيةالقاع ، وجود أعطاب فيه ، ومن أجل السفينة المتوضعة على الأحجار احتمال وجود أحجارداخلة في الجسم .
· وجود وكمية التربة في عنابر وقطاعات السفينة، وعلى وجه الخصوص في تلك التي يوجد فيها خروق وفي الأمكنة المجاورة .
· وجود احتياط حربي ( قتالي (
· وجودوكمية وطبيعة الحمولة وجودة تحميله في عنابر الشحن وعلى السطح العلوي .
· وضعية وتكوين المراجل والآليات الرئيسية وفقا لإمكانياتها،كيفية تثبيتها على الأساسات .
وفقا لمعطيات الكشف يتم تشكيل تقريرالبحث ، والذي يجب أن يحتوي على المعلومات الحتمية التالية :
-1 تسميةالأبعاد الرئيسية والمواصفات الأساسية للسفينة .
2-مكان الغرق وإحداثياته.
3 ا-لعمق في مكان الغرق في المقدمة والمؤخرة وفي عدة أمكنة على متنالسفينة الغارقة أو اللوحة الطبوغرافية لمستوي العمق .
4 -العمق اعتبارا من سطح السفينةالغارقة في المقدمة والمؤخرة .
5 -الجنوح ( الميلان الطولي والعرضيللسفينة .
6 -طبيعة التربة .
7 -شفافية المياه .
8-الجريان – الاتجاه والسرعة .
9 -انغماس السفينة في التربة في المقدمة والمؤخرة وفي الأمكنة المميزةعلى متن السفينة .
-10 كمية التربة داخل السفينة، وفي أمكنتها الرئيسية .
-11الأعطاب الرئيسية في السفينة .
عند فحص الغواصات الغارقة بالإضافةلما سبق يتم تحديد ما يلي :
1 -وضعية الطاقم الموجود في القطاعات وشروط وجوده .
2 -جاهزيةالطاقم للخروج من القطاعات و إمكانية الخروج .
3-وضعية تجهيزات و آليات إنقاذ ( الفتحات ، التجهيزات الطوربيدية ، أغطية العوامات المعزولة من الخارج ..... الخ
4 -وضعيةصمامات تهوية صهاريج أثقال الموازنة الرئيسية ،وإمكانية تنظيف الخزانات بالنفخ​ 
[URL="http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=14000835.jpg"][URL="http://img175.imageshack.us/img175/2223/14000835.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]

[URL="http://img535.imageshack.us/my.php?image=13907909.jpg"][URL="http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/9510/13907909.jpg"]

[/URL][/URL]
المصدر: منتدى الصمت​ 


منقول
http://vb.alsmt.com/showthread.php?p=67104


----------



## نهاد العسلى (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المقال الرائع
ولاكن انا احتاجمعلومات تفصيليه ومبسطه مثل برامج ناشونال جيوغرافيك


----------



## HAADY (20 يوليو 2010)

أخ نهاد ارجو منك تحديد طلبك كالآتي كي يسهل مساعدتك :

ما هي الحمولة التقريبية للسفن التي تنوي العمل على انتشالها ؟؟؟
كذلك طولها العمق الذي تخطط للعمل عليه ؟؟؟
الامكانيات المتوفرة لديك من خبرة في اعمال الغطس والقص واللحام تحت الماء واعماق الغطس المتوفرة لدى الطواقم التي تعمل لديك ان وجد وهل لديك روافع لحمل القطع المقطعه وما هي حمولة الرافعه ان وجدت وهل هي روافع عائمة ام انها متواجدة على البر ام انك تريد رفع بدن السفينة بالكامل من الاعماق وما هي المسافة التي تبعد به السفينة المراد انتشالها عن الشاطئ 

هذه بعض الامور التي يجب دراستها قبل الاجابة عن كل عملية انتشال كي تستطيع تحديد المتطلبات اللازمة لكل عملية على حدى 

وفي شرح الاخ المهندس ماهر مشكورا الكثير من النقاط الهامة والتي تساعدك على تنفيذ اعمال الانتشال ومنع غرق السفن والاستفادة من الخبرات المتوافرة لان عمليات الانتشال خطيرة جدا لليد العاملة الغير خبيرة وقد تؤدي الى كوارث وضحايا بعدم اتباع اجراءات السلامة الخاصة وخاصة عند العمل في الاعماق


----------



## abdulkhalek jamil (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا" جزيلا


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (24 يوليو 2010)

جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكر للاخ المهندس ماهر مشكور


----------



## Mr.Designer (20 أغسطس 2010)

المهندس ماهر ماقصر ماشاء الله عليه 
الأخ نهاد العسلي 
كل التحية والتقدير لك 
( محمد أديب )


----------



## os7 (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## os7 (20 أغسطس 2010)

الخارق 
حقا رائع


----------



## نهاد العسلى (29 أغسطس 2010)

haady قال:


> أخ نهاد ارجو منك تحديد طلبك كالآتي كي يسهل مساعدتك :
> 
> ما هي الحمولة التقريبية للسفن التي تنوي العمل على انتشالها ؟؟؟
> كذلك طولها العمق الذي تخطط للعمل عليه ؟؟؟
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
هذا الكلام الجميل الذي ابحث عنه اخي
شوف انا مدرب غوص وعملى مهندس كمبيوتر
ولاكن في الاوان الاخيرة اتجهت الى العمل البحري لانه مردوده المادي عالى 
اول عمل قمت به هو اخراجسفينه غارقه عاى الشاطئ على عمق 5 متر وكانت خشب
في البدايه تم تعويم السفينه بربطها ببراميل زيت فارغه سعه 200 لتر وملئها بالهواء
وبعد رفع السفينه تم سحبها الى الشاطئ وتقطيعها الى اوصال وازالتها
--------------
ثانيا - اخرجنا صنادل ( عوامات حديد ) ايضا كانت على الشاطئ
على بعد 50 -100 متر تم تقطيعها باللحام ( البروكو ) وسحبها الى الشاطئ

---------------

ثالثا - الان تم الاتفاق مع صاحب سفينتين لنقل الاغنام غارقه على استخراجها
على عمق لا يزيد عن 15 متر
الامكانيات المتوفرة
غواصين مدربين على القص واللحام تحت الماء
ادوات القص واللحام 
كنت افكر في تفصيل مقص حديد هيدرولك يعمل تحت الماء لانه اسرع واسهل واقل تكلفه من اللحام
يتم الان البحث على ونش بحري للإيجار مع عوامه كبيرة لنقل الحديد الى الشاطئ

المطلوب
اي افكار او طرق مساعدة ومبدعه في هذا المجال
او من قام بالعمل في هذا المجال فنحن بحاجه له للعمل معنا في السعوديه


----------



## نهاد العسلى (8 سبتمبر 2010)

للرفععععععععععععععععععع


----------

